
On Arrays.fill, Intrinsics, SuperWord and SIMD Instructions - luu
http://psy-lob-saw.blogspot.com/2015/04/on-arraysfill-intrinsics-superword-and.html
======
TheLoneWolfling
Things like this are what I point to when people talk about JVM-style
optimization as being the be-all and end-all.

Because things just work... Until they don't. And then good luck figuring out
what's happening, and attempts to bandaid patch over it will just make things
worse later.

